# Those with multiple dogs, how do you 'clean' your garden?



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs all use the garden to toilet in, so I frequently hose down everything (the patio, grass, fencing, planters ect) but do you ever use any kind of disinfectant outside on the patio, for example kennel cleaner? Is it necessary? 

When I had two I didnt feel it necessary, but now there are 3 there is a lot of peeing going on out there! Its a small garden.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dober said:


> My dogs all use the garden to toilet in, so I frequently hose down everything (the patio, grass, fencing, planters ect) but do you ever use any kind of disinfectant outside on the patio, for example kennel cleaner? Is it necessary?
> 
> When I had two I didnt feel it necessary, but now there are 3 there is a lot of peeing going on out there! Its a small garden.


I use ADD disinfectant from Cromessol, fab stuff with a nice smell to it.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

We too have a small garden. Our grass area is fenced off from the patio so the dogs do their business on the patio/stones areas (we put slate tiles down and they usually go on this). 

I don't often disinfect in the winter but I do regularly hose it down. I also water down biological washing power and chuck that over the stones/patio to kill any smells. I usually do this once a week; more in the summer.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've not felt a need to disinfect, we have a large garden with grass (and a lot of mud). There is one bit the male dogs tend to pee on and it gets a bit smelly sometimes but I just hose it and it's fine.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a small paved and pebbled garden and two dogs. They mainly do their pees and poops in the pebbled area. I just pick up the poop, and the rain seems to be washing the rest away. I don't think it smells, but maybe I should get a non doggy person round for a sniff. I was looking at pressure washers the other day, as i'm sure it'll need a bit more of a clean at some point when there is less rain (we only moved here last autumn).

I did notice that when Spencer 1st came to live with us, he did have much smellier wee than Rufus... however, he was also eating crappy tesco tinned puppy food. He now eats good food and drinks gallons of water and now I can't smell any doggy wee smell in the areas he goes in. I think he just wasn't getting decent food and/or enough water before..


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

We have artificial lawn so I just hose it down sometimes and use pet safe disinfectant, all different smells, cherry, cinnamon, bubblegum etc. makes the garden smell lovely and clean


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

We have a small garden too and the grass is more mud, Lottie is great and goes on the mud but Bella does everything on the patio so the OH is forever hosing it and when he washes his car (often) he pressure washes it! 

I haven't used disinfectant though but I do notice a smell sometimes but I party think that was rotting leaves over the winter but might be wrong!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

In our old house we sectioned off a patio area for the dogs, so they weren't always getting muddy on the main garden but also to stop them trashing it after it was landscaped! Every now and then we'd chuck a few buckets of diluted jeyes fluid over the patio, seemed to keep everything nice and fresh.


----------



## MirandaA1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I pick up the poo every day, but it's been so wet that I haven't worried about hosing the lawn or terrace. We have quite a small London garden, but both dogs seem to save up their poos for when we go out for a walk (except for last thing at night when they just go out of the back door to the garden), so it's not too bad.

Mind you, our lawn is terrible to look at! Two bitches = loads of brown patches.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have bitches so i just go out with a double carrier back and a trowel and pick up,i love frosty mornings the best.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

We hose our patio area with Jeyes fluid if we need to - but the dogs mosty wee on the grass, in the winter the rain seems to do the trick, in the summer, we hose that with plain water.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We use a pressure washer, and have just bought Mistral Odourfresh in Tutti Frutti, it smells AMAZING! :biggrin:


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have to say I feel very lucky, because my dogs never toilet (apart from the odd pee) in my garden. They always go when we are out on the daily walks.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I have artificial grass, so just pick up the poo. The rain does the rest - in Lancashire smells building up from lack of rain isn't a problem.

I quite like the idea of a cinnamon scented lawn though.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

they both have their own pee spot which is up two different plants.

I clean the garden once a day but never hose it down or use cleaners or anything


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I havent had to clean much over the winter, other then picking up the teeny lil' raw fed poops from the garden! The rain tends to wash most of the stinks away!!
In the summer then I just splosh a bucket of bio washing powder over the patio and go over it with a yard brush every day or two. I have bought some Jeyes fluid this year but its more to get rid of the slippery algae that is covering everything due to the miserable weather!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I just pick up pops as they do them/as I see them. Never even thought about washing anything away and it doesn't seem to smell. 

I don't think there's anything you can do but pick poo up, unless you get one of those poo composters.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I have artificial grass, so just pick up the poo. The rain does the rest - in Lancashire smells building up from lack of rain isn't a problem.
> 
> I quite like the idea of a cinnamon scented lawn though.


i bought the disinfectant from ebay, minstrall stuff in tonnes of different smells


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for you input folks!

My area doesn't smell, but with all the urine about I would worry about health problems with a lot of it in a small area, plus Rupert likes to pee up _everything_ 

I pick up the pop as soon as its done (though most of them are done on walls) and hose everything off once or twice a week in the winter, more in the summer.

We used to have a lovely garden when we only had one!

Think I'm going to try one of these big bottled of kennel disinfectant


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought a tonne of the pet disinfectant in different smells in the end the patio anded up smelling of wee and bubble gum  Now i use biological wash liquid it's much better , i still disinfect it once a week  They are only restricted to the patio in winter.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I use the Mistral odour fresh disinfectants  have a few different fragrances 

As well as using them in my garden on the paths and artificial grass, I use it in the washing machine when doing doggy washing. I also keep some diluted in spray bottles to wipe over surfaces with and clearing up puppy accidents. I also use it to wash my floors 

My faves are pear drop, cherry, baby powder and bubblegum ones


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I`ve got artifical lawn and gravel, occasionaly give it a hose down but it never stops dam raining here anyway!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

The Pickle's have a gravelled toilet area, which isn't huge so with both of them using it everyday can get a bit whiffy. I pick up the poo everyday and then once a week I 'water' the gravel with a watering can full of hot water and Zoflora disinfectant. Seems to do the job nicely. I haven't been doing it as regularly through the winter as it's been so wet anyway but in the summer it definitely needs it.

We had a bbq back in the summer so I disinfected the gravel before our guests came and they all commented on how lovely our garden smelled and which plant was it that was so fragrant? :lol:

I can't stand the smell of stuff like Jeyes fluid (I'd rather smell the dog wee!) but the Zoflora stuff is lovely


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Dober said:


> Thanks for you input folks!
> I pick up the pop as soon as its done (though most of them are done on walls) and hose everything off once or twice a week in the winter, more in the summer.


 how did you train them to poo on walls... and why? Do you save them nasty neighbours? :biggrin:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Before we got Alfred Woody would we and poo on the grass (pees like a girl in the garden)

But Alfred has insisted to poo on the decking (we dont used it for seating anymore) 
Which is a nightmare to clean as theyre is always spider webs!! 
So I have to disinfect it aswell as poo pick.
And lately he has started to cock his leg on the same bit of the garage everytime he goes out to pee!!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Howl said:


> how did you train them to poo on walls... and why? Do you save them nasty neighbours? :biggrin:


...:lol:

...walks!!!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Pick up poo at least twice a day. If I catch them having a wee I use a watering can with disinfectant to clean it up.

Val xx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

With 6 (currently 7) dogs, there is always plenty of poop in our garden, they all poo at least twice a day.
So i go round with a dustpan and we have a poo bin. 
Then occasionally we wash the whole garden down with zoflora and hot water, sometimes jeyes fluid, but that stinks.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Everything gets hose down every time they wee. This is because they walk in it and then come back in the kitchen.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

7 dogs + Artificial lawn = marvellous


----------



## Roxyjade (Jan 30, 2013)

We have sectioned our garden in half the grassed area is for our lil lad and we flag stoned and gravelled the other half for the dogs to go on as they were ruining the grass and our son had no use of the garden as I wouldn't let him out incase there was abit stuck in grass! We pick poo up daily and give it a good jet wash once a week! It comes up amazing them pressure washers are a fab buy! Takes 5 mins and garden looks brand new


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Diluted Bold liquid on the patios and 'favourite' peeing sections of the fence, then hose it away. The rest of the garden doesn't ever get smelly - is that because the boys are all neutered?


----------

